

What are good ways to get large number of feedback on startup idea? - xweili

My startup has created an alpha version of mobile app.  Before investing more time and effort, we created a demo video of our idea to get feedbacks and to make sure we are not building something that no one wants.   How do we get <i></i>large number of people to watch the demo at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scribbleeverywhere.com so we can get statistically relevant feedback?   We tried adwords but trailing search has too low of a volume, we tried digg&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;stumbleupon&#x2F;youtube&#x2F;quora but it has not been discovered by the masses.  Facebook&#x2F;social media got us the same unsatisfactory result.   It felt like we are standing on an empty street trying to give out free samples for people to try and give feedback but can&#x27;t find enough people.   Any ideas?    I know hacker news is one of the great place, so if you have any feedback on our idea ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scribbleeverywhere.com ), it will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
======
justintocci
It is hard to be positive about this idea. I think that may be the reason
people are reluctant to say anything. No one wants to be a downer.

I'll stick to the important facts. Take me or leave 'em, but don't ascribe any
emotion to them.

This has not been done before because it would draw all ages of user, but some
people would post inappropriate material.

The cost of policing the uploads could prevent it from being profitable. Also,
it would be possible to become a mainstream product but then lose that status
through a series of mistakes.

I could go on at length so in case perhaps you've solved this problem there
are others. I'm not saying you can't solve these problems, Twitter is
successful because they solved the policing problem by limiting everyone to
140 characters.

But there are definitely other problems. Pick a demographic and think how they
would view your service. Solve all those problems and you've got a winner.

------
sideproject
You can submit to various sites for feedback (HN is an example). There are a
few other places (reddit - /r/startups) - or you can submit it to the site I'm
currently maintaining SideProjectors

[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

We let people showcase their side projects to receive feedback.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/showcase/submit](https://www.sideprojectors.com/showcase/submit)

------
doubt_me
I really like the map idea.

One issue that I have found though is that everything your app does or wants
to do is exactly what Twitter is for.

Twitter + your map idea = your app = people will actually use it. I would use
it that is for damn sure. Instead of creating a new app seriously consider
Twitter.

~~~
akg_67
Agree. The value prop appears to be "what people are talking about or at a
specific location that you are interested in". The OP will be better of
harvesting and consolidating information posted on other social platforms such
as Twitter, Facebook, Google+, Instagram, Pinterest, Yelp and presenting in
his/her app. Like you suggested, Twitter + Map is a good starting point for
the app.

------
ceekay
why not release the app and try to get that discovered and get feedback.
Unless your video is viral material, its hard to get it discovered. You could
try virool.com, youtube.com ads, collegehumor.com, facebook promotions. If you
release your app in the app store, try freemyapps.com, submit to app review
sites (search google), email to some campus list servers to get college
students to use it. If worried about ratings, release it with different name
than planned, get feedback, tune, and release it again with planned name /
branding.

------
AtTheLast
I would go small instead of targeting the masses. Figure out who would be your
most passionate users and go after them. If you can get traction there, then
target the next group of people.

------
justintocci
I just saw doubt_me and I agree. Twitter with a map would be doable. Would it
gain traction? I don't know off the top of my head, but lots of problems would
be solved.

------
hashtree
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home)

